# O - A Visa question



## trustdoc7 (Jan 10, 2009)

HI, I know this O-A Visa has been covered numerous times, but what is the current requirement for Australians???? Applying in Australia...
Or is it less hassle applying in Phuket???
Can an account in an Australian Bank be used as the Deposit Bank? Does the money need to be there for 3 months before applying?
If not, how am I meant to open an account in a Thai Bank from Australia???
A certificate of guarantee is required from the bank?
What paperwork do you ask for from a doctor for the Medical Clearance? 
A police Report and Medical Report are only considered by Thailand as valid for 3 months... They are valid for 6... 
If you have to open an account in person in Thailand, and have the required 800,000 baht lodged there for 3 months, before applying, then both the Australian Police Clearance, and Medical Report will have expired...
I must be missing something..
al
============


----------



## trustdoc7 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've spoken the Thai consulate in Brisbane, and they want to see the 800,000 Baht equivelant sitting in an Australian acoount for 6 months prior to application!!!!
Police Clearance by Name only is OK...
Medical, is just a note from the doctor saying you are not deadly...
And of course they can't guarantee that they can give you a Visa...
TIA (this is australia)


----------



## SteinKR (Jul 17, 2008)

trustdoc7 said:


> I've spoken the Thai consulate in Brisbane, and they want to see the 800,000 Baht equivelant sitting in an Australian acoount for 6 months prior to application!!!!
> Police Clearance by Name only is OK...
> Medical, is just a note from the doctor saying you are not deadly...
> And of course they can't guarantee that they can give you a Visa...
> TIA (this is australia)



Hi Al,

As far as I know, you MUST apply for your retirement VISA at a consulate/embassy in your home country. This can not be done in Phuket/Bangkok or other places in Thailand. 

However; as soon as you have got it, it can be extended year by year (at least for now.....) at the immigration office in Thailand

Would think Australians have to follow the same regulations as everyone else....


Stein


----------

